

The universe is a very big place - erikstarck
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/525347

======
phren0logy
"Space is big. You just won't believe how vastly, hugely, mind-bogglingly big
it is. I mean, you may think it's a long way down the road to the chemist's,
but that's just peanuts to space." --Douglas Adams

~~~
petesalty
Not to nit-pick but I believe it's "I mean you may think it's a long way down
the road to the chemist, but that's just peanuts to space". "Drug store" is a
decidedly American phrase.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
When books get released in other countries they go through and change many of
these locale specific things, at least they do when it's going UK -> US, I
think it's less common the other way because we're already so exposed to their
culture.

------
moe
In fact I think you will find that the universe covers pretty much everything;
<http://getonmyhorse.com>

~~~
bd
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiverse>

:)

------
guns
Here's another visualization. It overlays the objects on a grid, which
explicitly sets the sense of scale.

<http://www.nikon.com/about/feelnikon/universcale/index_f.htm>

------
superted
A pretty mind boggling video on the same theme:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17jymDn0W6U>

~~~
mortenjorck
It's interesting to me how dramatic music always tends to accompany this
subject. Whether you prefer the religious or secular variety, I think it's
safe to say there's something universally _spiritual_ about visualizing the
universe.

A thought which pretty much begs a link to Symphony of Science:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGK84Poeynk>

------
lutorm
That's pretty cool. It reminds me of an old movie about orders of magnitude
and scale that just went through factors of 10 in constant time from a person
out to the observable universe.

It's weird how there are vast scales where there's nothing.

~~~
phren0logy
You mean Charles and Ray Eames' "Powers of 10":

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Z53wTtGGA0>

~~~
lutorm
That's the one.

------
Raphael
Direct link:
[http://uploads.ungrounded.net/525000/525347_scale_of_univers...](http://uploads.ungrounded.net/525000/525347_scale_of_universe_ng.swf)

------
jessriedel
This managed to nail all the BS pseudo physics that drives physicists crazy to
hear repeated.

~~~
paulbaumgart
Please set them straight! :-)

------
Groxx
"Powers of 10" sliders like this are kinda fun. This is easily one of the
better ones I've seen (though it's really a "Powers of 1000").

Just wish it had a smoother way to zoom, the slider is a bit jumpy when it's
small.

~~~
merraksh
Try the arrow keys.

~~~
Groxx
* smack * duh. Should've read the author's comments, eh? My mistake. I was assuming the circles on the end would perform the same action, but guess not.

Thanks for pointing it out ^^;

------
mleonhard
Also good: Carl Sagan's Pale Blue Dot
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M&feature=fvw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p86BPM1GV8M&feature=fvw)

------
josh33
I'd love to show this to some narcissists I know. But then again, they might
think it is revolving around them rather than humbling.

------
shrikant
TL;DR: The universe is 930 Ym across.

------
d_c
Just wow.

